# just bought a mathews hyperlite and needing help?



## bbell31 (Dec 16, 2008)

i bought this bow bc it felt good to me and is great for treestand and stalkin which is what i do, anyways...i want some of ur advice on accessories to compliment this short and light rig of mine!? fletcher tru peep or g5 meta? spott hogg or axcel by truball sights?? most importantly which stabilizer? i bought this bow bc of its compactness and i didnt c the point of buyin a 12 in stabilizer...if i was to buy a big stabilizer it would be a bstinger since it has so many great reviews but i was hoping there is something 8in and under that would do a good job of stabilizing and cut out all the shock and vibration as well??? doinker rod? posten? bstinger? what would compliment this 3.45lb 29ata bow?? also, im goin to go with a whisker biscuit bc of its simplicity and are the brands new ones worth buying?(wb sureshot, which one?) i shoot axis arrows, so i think they will be quiet in coordinance with my whisker biscuit..

preciate all the advice i can receive!


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Meta peep. I use a spott hogg and its awesome,i havent seen the axcel sight yet. Thats about all the help i can give im looking to buy a b stinger myself.


----------



## Enkry (Dec 3, 2008)

IMHO

thumbs down on the Whisker biscuit, get the QAD Ultra rest , you still get full containment and less noise and more speed!!!! I agree the Spott hogg is awesome!! I'd go with the posten or B-stinger








http://www.qadinc.com/


----------

